# Incra I-Box jig with a Sawstop



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Before I order the I-box jig, I want to be sure the closeness of the metal parts of the jig don't cause any issues with the Sawstop braking system. Any comments/experience would be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

i am just putting up my review on the I-Box jig today, I did see a note about setting it up with Sawstop in the manual or they discussed on the video, so they have accounted for the braking system.

My first effort this weekend produced flawless joints.

All the Best!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

DonJ-I have a Mule M21 Aluminum Miter Gauge fence ( http://www.mulecab.com/miter.html ) that I have been using with an Incra miter gauge on my SawStop PCS. If you are touching the metal, and any part of the metal touches the blade, you'll be buying a blade and cartridge.

I made a really stupid mistake that cost me both a blade and a cartridge.

I neglected to tighten the thumbscrews that fix the fence to the miter gauge while cleaning up at the end of the day.

The next day, I needed to make just one quick cross-cut, and failed to check the setup out. BANG!

The aluminum Mule Fence touched (tiny knick) the blade while I was pushing the stock through.

I still use my metal jigs and fixtures, but check, double-check, then check again before pulling the power paddle.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have written on my Incra mitre gauge "Check the gap!!". Sadly, this was after I didn't check the gap and destroyed a set of dado blades and cartridge on my SawStop.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Thankfully, the blade I destroyed was the stock blade that came with the saw. Still …


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Don, my review is here if it helps at all…


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Jusfine,

Thanks for the review and all the other input; I ordered one today and am looking forward to using it soon.


----------



## lumberingjoe (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for this thread! I was considering buying an Ibox to use with my Sawstop and this issue was forefront.

Sawstop technology has been around long enough (as a market leader too) to have the accessory manufacturers delivering products that are safe to use. Incramental Tools (specifically) needs to reengineer several of their products.

For now, I'll make my own jigs.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Why do they need to reengineer anything?
Whether you're using a sawstop or not, the metal parts on the ibox or any of incra's miter gauges should not come into contact with the blade. Ever. You do have to touch the metal indexing pins of the ibox to the blade during the kiss calibration, but the saw should not be on during the calibration, so there would be no issues with the sawstop brake.
If any metal parts do come into contact with blade during use, it's operator error; not manufacturer error.


----------



## jefrench (Feb 6, 2021)

The Dane,

Did the same thing, nicked the right side base, but it wasn't the stock blade. I rammed my brand new freud dado stack into the aluminum. I c a r e f u l l y peeled the teeth out without losing one. It cuts fine and I wasn't going to eat a new cartridge and a new set at the same time.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Can't you just turn off the brake function when close to metal? I have nicked my incra sled fence 2x w my old delta. Getting a saw stop in the near future, so I would turn off the saw stop function if I use a sled. Would that work?


----------



## jefrench (Feb 6, 2021)

It was my fault for not checking the clearance of the base to the blade. It's adjustable.


----------

